# Greetings



## PcPVulture (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all 8) just got signed in and I am looking for some great reading and discussions  

I have been doing lighting and sound for 30+ and I have spent the last 20 with the University doing in house work and touring. Any question you might have about are theatre can be found at http://www.rio.edu/techtheatre/index.php?module=ContentExpress&func=display&ceid=1&meid=-1 be kind  we are still moving all our suff to this new site. Sorry about that :wink:


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome. Don't be afraid to share the wealth of knowledge it seems like you have. Also, the link is not working.


----------



## avkid (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, have fun and post often!
-The OFFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## PcPVulture (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok I checked into what was up with my links not working and I found that the company I have my url's parked at are in New Orleans.

A post from their site:
*** As our staff returns to New Orleans from their safe harbors over the next couple of days, things will be returning to normal.
* Due to Hurricane Katrina we have an usually high volume of support requests. Please be patient and we will be back with you as soon as possible.

I posted the standard Rio Grande url till the links are up. 

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## PcPVulture (Sep 1, 2005)

Question - I have been trying to up load an avatar.

I have made it according to your spects and I get a warning. 

THX


----------



## propmonkey (Sep 1, 2005)

i find it easiest to upload to an image hosting site(photobucket) and just "off-site" link it


----------



## PcPVulture (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks - that site works very well.

thank you again


----------

